# Race to 4x4 BLD



## Faz (Apr 13, 2009)

Oki doki.

Whoever is learning 4x4 BLD at the moment, and hasn't had a success yet, can be in this race.

*
Competitors:*

*Fazrulz* - Progress: Finalising center commutators, and working out a memo system. Yet to attempt a full solve.
*Happa95* - Progress - no 4x4. 
*Riffz *- Progress - just started learning.
*TheBB* - Progress - Attemtped one solve. Large DNF.
*Mati rubik* - Progress - working on centers.
*SimonWestlund* - Progress: I know corners and edges (I still havn't tried to do them BLD on a 4x4 yet though), trying to learn centers.
*Vault312* - Progress- still figuring out U2, know how to do r2. Edit: screw U2, niklas all the way.
*KevinK:* Progress: Working on edge memo. 
*Not kevin * Progress: can do edges and corners, but can't do centers (I don't get commutators...) and a memo scheme.
*Chuberchuckee* Progress - no 4x4 
*McWizzle94* Progress: Done maybe around 30 solves without a success. A few were pretty close though, and I my time is around 10-15 minutes.
*Micael* progress: can do edge (r2) and corner (obviously). Already have a well known and safe memory system (image-action + room) for 3x3 and multiple bld. Never try a full attempt yet.
*rjohnson 8ball* - beginner
*Maxcube *- beginner
*Virkill *- working on centers.
*Kian* - beginner
*ThePizzaguy92 *- individual steps


*
Results*

*1st:* Mcwizzle94 - Congratulations!
*2nd:*
*3rd:*


----------



## mazei (Apr 13, 2009)

Aww man, I already did it twice. Guess I can't compete.


----------



## happa95 (Apr 13, 2009)

progress: no 4x4


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 13, 2009)

happa95 said:


> progress: no 4x4



damn, you're so close!


----------



## riffz (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll do it, can I have some links to the best tutorials?


----------



## blah (Apr 13, 2009)

riffz said:


> I'll do it, can I have some links to the best tutorials?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=63785&postcount=8


----------



## TheBB (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll join.

I know center commutators, but I frequently screw them up. I know how to do edges except for the parity algorithm. Not yet attempted a full solve.


----------



## mati rubik (Apr 13, 2009)

me!

progress: Working in centers


----------



## TheBB (Apr 13, 2009)

Tried one . Off by 3 centers, 14 (!) edges and 6 (!) corners.

I guess there is some scope for improvement.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll join. I don't know if I'll get to it in a few weeks but still, fun to race 

Progress: I know corners and edges (I still havn't tried to do them BLD on a 4x4 yet though), trying to learn centers.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 13, 2009)

i got one off by 15 centers, 8 corners and 21 edges.


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 13, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> i got one off by 15 centers, 8 corners and 21 edges.



so 3 edges were solved? Well, it's still a lot better then I am so I shouldn't be talking


----------



## byu (Apr 13, 2009)

riffz said:


> I'll do it, can I have some links to the best tutorials?



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11264

That's mine, it's not the best, but a lot of people have told me it's good.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Apr 13, 2009)

byu said:


> riffz said:
> 
> 
> > I'll do it, can I have some links to the best tutorials?
> ...



your mom doesn't count, haha just kidding I've glanced at it and it seems good.


----------



## Neroflux (Apr 13, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > i got one off by 15 centers, 8 corners and 21 edges.
> ...



when i got the scramble 3 edges were already solved


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll join.

progress- still figuring out U2, know how to do r2.

Edit: screw U2, niklas all the way.


----------



## KevinK (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm going to join. I've already done one attempt (failed) that took one hour and seven minutes. I haven't even thought about 4x4 BLD since then.
Progress: Working on edge memo. In my attempt, I had to start over edge memo because I had memorized the edge next to the one that I should have. I was able to recall everything during the solve, I just memorized incorrectly.


----------



## byu (Apr 13, 2009)

So many new 4BLDers

This is great! Pretty soon well have a lot of competition on 4BLD


----------



## not_kevin (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll join, but it might take me forever to get it, because I don't really do it.

Progress: can do edges and corners, but can't do centers (I don't get commutators...) and a memo scheme.


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 13, 2009)

I want to join, but mefferts still hasn't shipped my 4x4.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'll Join!

Progress: Done maybe around 30 solves without a success. A few were pretty close though, and I my time is around 10-15 minutes.


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 13, 2009)

not_kevin said:


> I'll join, but it might take me forever to get it, because I don't really do it.
> 
> Progress: can do edges and corners, but can't do centers (I don't get commutators...) and a memo scheme.



just use Niklas with a fixed buffer. its a bit inefficient, but easy enough.


----------



## byu (Apr 13, 2009)

WHAT? Can you explain that in a little more detail?


----------



## Micael (Apr 13, 2009)

I am in.

progress: can do edge (r2) and corner (obviously). Already have a well known and safe memory system (image-action + room) for 3x3 and multiple bld. Never try a full attempt yet.

The 4x4 BLD is really my next goal in BLD.

Micaël


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Apr 14, 2009)

Add my name, but I don't expect to get anywhere too soon. I've been using 3OP on 3x3 (several hundred solves), so M2 on 3x3 and r2 edges on 4x4 would require I enhance my memo methods. I haven't done a successful M2 solve yet (with parity and stuff).


----------



## byu (Apr 14, 2009)

It's not that much harder. You just change the buffer to DF instead of whatever you're using (UF?)


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 14, 2009)

byu said:


> It's not that much harder. You just change the buffer to DF instead of whatever you're using (UF?)



and completely change ur memo system......


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Apr 14, 2009)

byu said:


> It's not that much harder. You just change the buffer to DF instead of whatever you're using (UF?)



My 3OP begins with buffer at UB (and changes for new cycles), but that's not much of my problem. My current memo uses names for positions (like 8=stop sign, 11=chopsticks) to help me with a story, plus some visual. Now I will need to memo stickers and memo pairs like object-action. I am not used to that yet.


----------



## maxcube (Apr 14, 2009)

I'll join, but I'll probably be last place 

I can do 3x3 BLD OK. Dont know anything about 4x4 BLD.
*Goes to byu's videos*


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 14, 2009)

YESS!!! Looks like I win =] with a 14:12.98 solve =]
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=164485&postcount=1631


----------



## happa95 (Apr 14, 2009)

anyone up for race to sub-1 3x3 BLD?


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 14, 2009)

happa95 said:


> anyone up for race to sub-1 3x3 BLD?



Count me in


----------



## Faz (Apr 14, 2009)

aww......

Congratulations though!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Apr 14, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> aww......
> 
> Congratulations though!



thx man


----------



## DavidWoner (Apr 14, 2009)

McWizzle94 said:


> YESS!!! Looks like I win =] with a 14:12.98 solve =]
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=164485&postcount=1631



oh come on, you had already done 30 attempts! give us noobs a chance.


----------



## VirKill (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm in!! I'm working on 4x4 centers right now... it's fast to memorize, really damn slow to execute....


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 14, 2009)

happa95 said:


> anyone up for race to sub-1 3x3 BLD?



ill join. should be fun.


----------



## Kian (Apr 14, 2009)

alright what the hell, i'll give this a shot this week.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Apr 14, 2009)

i know how to do 4x4x4 BLD solves, but i've only tried individual steps [with limited success]

i want to be in on this 

[off to try a full solve]

it's also worth noting that I dont think i've ever had a full centers success. hahah


----------



## Faz (Apr 14, 2009)

17:45 DNF

off by: 15 edges 6 corners and 6 centers

[16:07] <micro501> 4x4 Scramble #3630: u' F u D R r2 f L2 b' u2 D2 f2 F d' l' D R' U R2 F' r B u2 R u U F' l2 R' U' r2 B u r R' D b' B2 l' u2 

One whole center is solved in the scramble.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 14, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> 17:45 DNF
> 
> off by: *15 edges 6 corners and 6 centers*
> 
> ...



Ouch... That's half of the cube...

I guess I can't compete, but I'll race people who've had a success to sub-15


----------



## Faz (Apr 14, 2009)

Omg guys, stop doing all these races!!!


----------



## TheBB (Apr 14, 2009)

Why? They're fun!

I had another try today. 36:43.55. I'm off by 6 centers (25%), 8 edges (33%), and 4 corners (50%).

Much better. Interestingly, the misplaced edges are paired up, as if I were doing a sighted solve ... ?! I guess I did something strange with the corners (which I did last), which also screwed up the edges.


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 14, 2009)

...which means you did the edges correct


----------



## TheBB (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, that's right.


----------



## Faz (Apr 15, 2009)

Attempting one solve tonight.


----------



## TheBB (Apr 16, 2009)

Did another one yesterday... only 6 wrong edges.


----------



## byu (Apr 16, 2009)

Looks like everyone is getting closer! Keep up the good work and don't give up.


----------



## Faz (Apr 17, 2009)

My solve was off by 12 centers grr.


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

At least you're getting closer. Centers are the hardest part, and centers are the only thing that makes me scared to try a 5x5 blindfolded.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Apr 17, 2009)

byu said:


> At least you're getting closer. Centers are the hardest part, and centers are the only thing that makes me scared to try a 5x5 blindfolded.



centers aren't hard, once your used to it. Wanna have a race to first success 5x5 bld?


----------



## byu (Apr 17, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > At least you're getting closer. Centers are the hardest part, and centers are the only thing that makes me scared to try a 5x5 blindfolded.
> ...



You'll beat me because I don't have a 5x5


----------



## Faz (Apr 17, 2009)

DNF


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Apr 17, 2009)

Rubixcubematt said:


> byu said:
> 
> 
> > At least you're getting closer. Centers are the hardest part, and centers are the only thing that makes me scared to try a 5x5 blindfolded.
> ...


I'm in


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Apr 17, 2009)

Huzzah; we have just received a DX Meffert's clone 4x4 in the mail. Count me in.


----------



## TheBB (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, that's my fourth attempt. Sub-30 this time (26:31), and only three edges wrong. I shot to G when I was supposed to shoot to F.

It doesn't take more...


----------

